# [SOLVED] CiT Mars Midi case fan



## Tibbles192 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello there,

I've recently bought a CiT Mars Midi Tower Computer Gaming Case and it seems that the two fans that are in the front have the male connectors and i cant for the life of me find the correct cables to connect it up and its really starting to annoy me now i have finally got everything else working.

I've attached a picture:-

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/710sInDbAcL._AA1500_.jpg

I have the male connectors coming from the fan and have absoloutly no clue how to get these running.

Thanks,
Tobias


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CiT Mars Midi case fan*

An adapter would be the only option.
I would use 4 pin Molex adapters and run the fans from the PSU instead of the Mobo.


----------



## Tibbles192 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: CiT Mars Midi case fan*

Cheers for the quick reply, i was looking at those connectors but i cant seem to find any that convert the way that i want.

I take it this is what your on about:-

Newegg.com - Link Depot POW-ADT-3P4 Power 4 pin adapter to 3 pin fan adapter

This is kind of what i need but it has the male connector coming out of the Molex whereas i have need the female version, can anyone find any of these because i've scowerd the internet to no avail and this is just the final bit of my build!

Thanks


----------



## Tibbles192 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: CiT Mars Midi case fan*

Okay,

I feel pretty damn stupid right now, I have built my fair share of computers and i cant believe i missed this.

If you buy this case, you can get the fan in the front to power by taking off the other side of the case (One without the see-through panel) and there is a standard molex power cable to plug into.

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CiT Mars Midi case fan*

Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## Selyod (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: CiT Mars Midi case fan*



Tibbles192 said:


> Okay,
> 
> I feel pretty damn stupid right now, I have built my fair share of computers and i cant believe i missed this.
> 
> ...


Can you post a pic? I've got the same case with a sabertooth 990fx r2.0 motherboard. Can't see any 2 pin female ports anywhere (including on the Mobo)

Ta
Chris


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@ Selyod
Your sabertooth 990fx r2.0 has two 4-pin chassis fan connectors (one black and one White) located just above and to the left end of the upper PCI-E X16 slot.
Your Mobo manual will have those locations documented and probably includes a pic of the location.


----------

